

Permutations in Google Translate (PHP-Script) - Roritharr
http://pastebin.com/FbZyquzA

======
Roritharr
The script will translate a given text from one language to the next for all
languages that google supports.

\- Invoke php -f translate.php "TEXT" > translate.html \- Open translate.html
in Browser.

An example (in German): Ehefrau->Frau->Weiblich->Männlich->Mann->Ich... (wife
-> woman -> feminine -> manly -> man -> I...)

Fun to play around with.

